# Inception.



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

Holy shit. Go see this movie.

Note: Please put spoilers in spoiler tags. 



Spoiler



Like so.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 16, 2010)

FINALLY someone made this thread.


Fuck yes, go see it. I'm not saying anything else, I raved enough earlier this morning after I saw the midnight showing here. Really haunting and dreamlike.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 16, 2010)

Go see it? Or I can just steal it off the innerwebz.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Go see it? Or I can just steal it off the innerwebz.


 
If you want a shitty cam, sure


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Go see it? Or I can just steal it off the innerwebz.


 
This is the kind of movie where bigger is better. If you must steal it, make sure your computer is hooked up to a projector.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 16, 2010)

I heard it's fucking awesome. Too bad I won't be able to see it this week because the guys running the movie theatres in Puerto Rico are stupid.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> This is the kind of movie where bigger is better. If you must steal it, make sure your computer is hooked up to a projector.


 
3D?


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> 3D?


 
Nah. Inception doesn't need that.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 16, 2010)

How good was it? Give me some spoiler...


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> How good was it? Give me some spoiler...


 
Very very awesome. The actress playing Mal should get an Acagemy Award because



Spoiler



she plays something that's not entirely human. And it's VERY convincing.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Very very awesome. The actress playing Mal should get an Acagemy Award


 
She already got one three years ago.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah, it's a pretty confusing movie at first, but everything makes sense by the end. I thought it was pretty cool, but (Highlight the rest of this post) couldn't have they just interrogated the guy to dissolve his business instead of risking their lives with dreams within dreams within dreams?I still liked it, though.


----------



## Shico (Jul 17, 2010)

I am a fan of Disaster/Survival movies, and from the commercials this seems to have a hint of that, am I correct? I do seem to recal building crumbling and post apocyolpic type images in the previews...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2010)

Just a note: spoiler tags don't work on this forum. It lets you see the text unless you mouse over it once first.

That being said, I haven't seen the movie and am not reading this thread, but hopefully will see it tomorrow.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 17, 2010)

I've heard multiple reports of it being really good. Too bad Australia gets it next week. :\


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I've heard multiple reports of it being really good. Too bad Australia gets it next week. :\



So does Puerto Rico! And at least Australia has the excuse of being outside the US!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 20, 2010)

Fucking Inception, how does it work??


Got back from my second viewing earlier tonight. This is the best film of the year, right here, probably.

Here's a really amazing theory regarding the film. It holds up upon repeated viewings. Major spoilers, of course.

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/07/inception_theory.html

Spoilers: It suggests that Fischer was, in fact, not the subject of the inception. Cobb was. And that, indeed, the film all takes place within Cobb's subconscious.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

My entire family except for my mom liked it. I thought it was pretty cool, but I recently watched The Book of Eli, and that was a lot better.


----------



## Surgat (Jul 20, 2010)

Something about those â€œprojectionsâ€ makes me wonder. They said that when someone draws attention to themselves in someone else's dream, they attack it like white blood cells â€“ how was such a trait supposed to evolve?


----------



## Enwon (Jul 20, 2010)

My RL best friend told me that I need to see this movie.  I'm hoping to see it in the next few days.  It sounds awesome.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 21, 2010)

Good movie, go see it...and yea it kinda messes with your head slightly.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

Movie of the year. 

I'm still not sure what happened at the very end, but it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 21, 2010)

Watched the movie today... God, I need to see it again.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Want to watch again, might get a chance to do so this weekend. Such a damn good film!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got out of watching it. God it was such a mindfuck.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 22, 2010)

After seeing some post here I am considering to go see it now.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 22, 2010)

I will probably be seeing Inception this weekend. Finally came out!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 8, 2010)

If the hallway in the 3rd dream when the guy is going from wall to wall, it would be trippy!


Sauvignon said:


> 3D?


----------



## Riley (Aug 9, 2010)

Inception was fantastic; everything about it was just so perfectly done.  I only really didn't like the ending as much, just because Nolan couldn't bother to give people an actual answer.  

*SPOILERS AND SUCH*
It might also be that Cobb's wife was right all along, since they were supposedly so deep into their subconscious that inception worked (3 layers down in the main storyline), and they only killed themselves in a dream once.  It would fit Cobb's personality; he gets to be the bigtime hero setting everything right while avoiding the 'faceless corporation,' as his wife said.  We don't know what Cobalt Engineering is, only that Cobb is running from them.

And if anyone wants an _actual_ mindfuck, read the book 'Ubik' by Philip K. Dick.  Far more mindfuckery than Inception, that's for sure.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> *SPOILERS AND SUCH*
> It might also be that Cobb's wife was right all along, since they were supposedly so deep into their subconscious that inception worked (3 layers down in the main storyline), and they only killed themselves in a dream once.  It would fit Cobb's personality; he gets to be the bigtime hero setting everything right while avoiding the 'faceless corporation,' as his wife said.  We don't know what Cobalt Engineering is, only that Cobb is running from them.


 


Spoiler



But what about all those times he spun the top and it fell?

But the thing I'm wondering is what the fuck is up with the first scene and the corresponding scene at the end of the movie, where Cobb is talking to the aged Saito in limbo. The characters' lines are switched between each other. aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 9, 2010)

Richard Roeper has commentary on Inception.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 12, 2010)

Why Spoilers? 
People go see it!


----------



## dogski (Aug 12, 2010)

Loved every moment of it, so I decided to use Arthur from the movie in my signature!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 12, 2010)

dogski said:


> Loved every moment of it, so I decided to use Arthur from the movie in my signature!



He was cute too XP


----------



## Taralack (Aug 13, 2010)

dogski said:


> Loved every moment of it, so I decided to use Arthur from the movie in my signature!


 
I approve :V


----------



## Quid (Aug 13, 2010)

This is a movie which requires your apt attention, just because there's so much going on! I loved the sets they used for the different dreams, (they were very visually stunning), and the costuming was top notch! 
I think I may need to see it again, just to clear up a few things, but honestly the fact that I actually want to go back a second time puts it way up there on my list of good movies so I'm looking forward to seeing it again!


----------



## Dahso (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw it once, certainly worth seeing again to clear up some shady areas.
Excellent, excellent movie for the attentive.

For those with slow brains, nu uh.  

I'd defiantly recommend it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, at first I was kinda disappointed this wasn't going to be in 3D, but now I see why. There are only a handful of very brief shots where it would've really served 3Ds intended purpose, which never justifies making a full movie in 3D, and for a movie about dreams, it's not _that_ over the top, visually. It's not even a movie about dreams as much as a movie that uses dreams as a device, so gratuitous, surrealist eye candy with loads of depth of field and all the other stuff 3D enhances really isn't at play here. The stuff that is supposed to be indicative of a dream, like repeating/impossible architecture, dream characters staring at a dreamer in unison, real world sensory input effecting the dreamscape etc works well enough on its own. A restaurant full of people who suddenly stop their eating/conversing and stare at a single person, still as statues and dead-silent is going to be creepy no matter what.

The ending suggested to me that, while the entire thing possibly was a dream, it was one that ended with the last scene and with all the main character's conflicts resolved. The sound on the final frame is indicative of a "kick", as the movie puts it, and the character seems to approach "new" conflicts with increasing awareness, honesty and lucidity. As an aspiring lucid dreamer myself, and one whose had a few false awakenings, I can tell you that's more or less how it works. You can gradually become lucid, rather than suddenly, and you can also gradually lose lucidity, or lose it suddenly, especially when something in the dream frightens you. Also, when experiencing false awakenings, you can also experience false _memories_ of the previous dream(s) in which you might've been more or less lucid, but unless you're lucid during said false awakening, you probably won't remember you were lucid - or at least I have yet to.

While I think the main character is probably experiencing the entire movie as such a series of false awakenings, I highly doubt the other people he shares dreams with are just figments of his imagination. Those business people really did need to resolve conflicts of their own/achieve certain important goals. There'd be no point in showing scenes of theirs absent the main character otherwise - because they wouldn't be taking place otherwise. Most likely, they're in his dream because he is/was the best at the art and/or certain people who also practice the art know giving him a case to work on big enough that it could even be plausible he'd get a clean slate (whether said slate is in the real world or his mind, or both) if he succeeded would be enough to "bring him back to reality". The student is actually the biggest mystery to me - she bears an uncanny resemblance to what I imagine his wife would've looked like at a younger age, and she causes things necessary for the dream to end to occur (if indeed it is a dream), so I don't know if she's a subconscious element of his own making the others are aware is such, who just happens to be an agent of his natural desire for closure (as opposed to the _Matrix_ variety of agents in the dreams - it seemed odd to have so many of them, but none of a more benevolent nature) or if she, like the others is a real person who's entered his dream to act as a catalyst.

Hopefully that wasn't too chock-full of spoilers but I'm not fucking with spoiler tags that don't even work or expecting anyone in their mind to highlight that much white text.


----------

